
Reverse Traceroute (2010) [pdf] - r0naa
http://www-bcf.usc.edu/~katzbass//papers/reverse_traceroute-nsdi10.pdf
======
forcer
Its interesting coincidence I posted to HN our version of traceroute
(dtracert) earlier today -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10425741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10425741)

Its a free tool which allows you to run traceroute from over 100,000 of probes
and effectively provide reverse traceroute too.

Direct link to documentation> [https://github.com/optimal-software/probe-
api/blob/master/do...](https://github.com/optimal-software/probe-
api/blob/master/doc/dtraceroute.windows.md)

Latest release> [https://github.com/optimal-software/probe-
api/releases/tag/v...](https://github.com/optimal-software/probe-
api/releases/tag/v1.4.33)

~~~
dang
That looks good. We changed your title to be a Show HN and will email you a
repost invite some time in the next few hours. When reposting, consider adding
a first comment to the thread giving the background of the project. Good luck!

------
ck2
paper was from 2010

video: [https://www.usenix.org/conference/nsdi10-0/reverse-
tracerout...](https://www.usenix.org/conference/nsdi10-0/reverse-traceroute)

tool demo (was) at
[http://revtr.cs.washington.edu](http://revtr.cs.washington.edu)

~~~
r0naa
Thanks for adding the refs, I stumbled on it before yesterday and I thought it
was interesting. There are a lot of exciting research going on at UWashington.

